# assigned an ip address but can't ping router



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I have a similar problem to the another message on the forum.
I have two computers, one will connect with wireless or network cable quite happily to my adsl router and internet (laptop with Vista).
My desktop XP will get an ip address from the router but I cannot ping it or anything else. My computer was working perfectly one second then suddently it lost internet connection. Since then I have not been able to connect to the internet.
I thought it might be the onboard network card so I connected a usb wireless and it still does not work. 
I have turned off all firewalls, reset the tcp/ip stack (using netsh), uninstalled and resinstalled the network card.
Looking at other posts on other sites, I also upgraded the firmware on my router. 
My DSL-G604T router lists the computer in it's list of assigned ip addreses (10.1.1.2).
I am about to go crazy trying to fix this...

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks
Gunter


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show for both computers ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

XP mahine (not working)
Onboard Network Card without wireless plugged in
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STUFFED_COMPUTER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-92-BD-AA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.200.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.200.3

Wireless with onboard network card disabled in bios.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STUFFED_COMPUTER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link Wireless G DWA-110 USB Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-B0-64-22-AA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 27 February 2009 4:56:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 27 February 2009 5:56:00 PM

Vista Laptop (wireless)
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Ba
se-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-12-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-0E-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80a0:89b3:1f87:3f1b%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 27 February 2009 4:27:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 27 February 2009 5:27:19 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111803
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7CD8D13A-1E46-4BEB-90A4-0ACD11415
AED}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::51fe:10.1.1.2%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{888C5053-216D-47CE-9EE4-BA1AD96A5
D2F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:38af:2b63:f5fe:f1fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38af:2b63:f5f1:f1fd%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably because both computers have the same name 'STUFFED_COMPUTER." Change the XP's name, restart it, and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

He has 2 different names already. There are the 2 adapters for the computer: Stuffed_Computer (wired, wireless). Then he has the laptop named: Laptop. 

Is your setup like this:

DSLmodem---->wirelessrouter---->Computers

or

DSLmodem/wireless router (all in one)-----> Computers


If its not the latter, just pull out your router and plug your desktop directly into the adsl modem, taking your laptop and router out of the equation. Enable your wired connection again and see if you get the same results.

If you have the all in one option, I'd still turn off my wireless and cable the pc to the router with a different cable and different port. Also can you post the results of nestat -rn

Also can you ping 127.0.0.1

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> He has 2 different names already. ...


Yeah, you're right. Thanks.


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,
My setup is the:
DSLmodem/wireless router (all in one)-----> Computers

Pinging 127..0.0.1 works.

netstat -rn returns:
Route Table
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 15 f2 92 bd AA ...... NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 169.254.200.3 169.254.200.3 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 169.254.200.3 169.254.200.3 30
169.254.200.3 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 169.254.200.3 169.254.200.3 20
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 169.254.200.3 169.254.200.3 20
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 169.254.200.3 169.254.200.3 1
Default Gateway: 169.254.200.3
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

Thanks


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

I can see why that doesn't work. Its routing everything to your Lan card which has the 169.Icantfindmyipaddress. There is no record of the 10.0.0.0 network. I would disable the nvidia network card in the device manager, reboot and try again. That should do away with the 169 stuff and replace it with the correct routes. Just see if that works, then worry about the wired lan card after.


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,
I disabled the network card in the device manager.
Rebooted and after checking there was not network , I plugged in the wireless usb adapter and got the following netstat -rn

Route Table
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x20003 ...00 22 b0 64 22 AA ...... D-Link Wireless G DWA-110 USB Adapter #2 - P
acket Scheduler Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1  10.1.1.3 25
10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.1.1.3 10.1.1.3 25
10.1.1.3 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 25
10.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.1.1.3 10.1.1.3 25
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 10.1.1.3 10.1.1.3 30
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 10.1.1.3 10.1.1.3 25
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.1.1.3 10.1.1.3 1
Default Gateway: 10.1.1.1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

Table looks right. Does it work?


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

unfortunately.. no
No internet via IE and cannot ping 10.1.1.1
The router does show the computer in the list of dchp cients with the correct ip address. 10.1.1.3 in this case. 
I have double checkd this is not firewall running.
I boot the computer in safe mode with networking and it still does not work. (the netstat info looks the same).

Hence I am asking for suggestions...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is your problem that the ethernet is not working, as shown in the first ipconfig /all you posted? If so, ...

Probably a defective NIC, but can also be defective router LAN port or cable.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

Move back to your cabled connection. Enable the nic again, use a different cable plugged into a different port. I'm assuming here that you've already done all the resets with the netsh commands. We knew the nic worked at one point, I can't say the same for the wireless card so I'm throwing it out. Just unplug it from your usb and enable the builtin nic, use different cable and port. Is it the same results? Ip address but no ping or traffic flow? 


I'm grasping here and could be the beer talking but just a chance of this working (although I've never had great luck). Can you try a system restore to a date before your pc stopped working?


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,
Wireless unplugged and network card enabled again. I tried both cables(I only have two) in different ports. Both cables work ok when I connect then to the laptop. When I disconnect the cable from the desktop the message pops up saying the cable has been unplugged. 
The ip is always 169.254.200.3

system restore is off.. and I don't have a full backup ... I guess I was asking for trouble.. but my data is backed up..

Would somehow reinstalling tcpip help??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To account for a possibly corrupted ethernet driver use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot the PC and let Windows find the adapter and reinstall the driver.


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

I uninstalled the netwok card driver and next time the network card from the device manager.. I assume that is what you are suggesting. Rebooted the computer and it reinstalled both times.... still not working. still the 169... address.
Any other ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No more ideas. I think you've eliminated all the possibilities other than defective NIC.


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I'll mark the NIC as R/S. But the wireless usb device also does not work properly although it does get an ip address and the adsl router does identify that it is on the network.
Any suggestions with that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For the wireless USB connection please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

*ping 10.1.1.3* (or whatever the IP address is now as shown by the ipconfig /all)

*ping 10.1.1.1

ping 206.190.60.37

ping yahoo.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm curious, what were the status lights on your nic doing when you were cabled to the router? Were they or are they on constantly by chance(both solid no blinking)?


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STUFFED_COMPUTER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link Wireless G DWA-110 USB Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-B0-64-22-AA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 5 March 2009 4:53:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 5 March 2009 5:53:37 PM
C:\>ping 10.1.1.3
Pinging 10.1.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 10.1.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\>ping 10.1.1.1
Pinging 10.1.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.1.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

elmore724
re: network card lights.
They look like they are both on constantly.
They got fancy with the lights and have put them behind the plug so it shines through the plastic clip making it hard to see..

My computer just failed to boot and I had to reseat the graphics card to get it to go. So the humidity and heat over here is probably causing things to have ha hard time.
Unfortunately the network card in on the motherboard...
Thanks Gunter


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried a wired connection to the router with this machine? I'd like to see the test using a wired connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Small (_very _small) chance that a non-Windows firewall is causing the problems with both adapters. Try connecting both ways (at the same time is OK) in Safe Mode with Networking. Do you get an IP configuration on the ethernet? Can ping the router (10.1.1.1)?

Humidity and heat can cause havoc with electronics. Wireless adapters run pretty warm in normal conditions, so it wouldn't take much H & H to cause problems.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

gunter, I have a laptop that got hit by lightning. The nic lights now stay on solid all the time. Cable or no cable plugged into it. My card is dead. No doubt about it. I can't speak for yours but maybe JohnWill can shed some light on it. I found a thread by him in another forum on the subject but was not answered there. Did you find a solution johnwill?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/net...-card-green-light-stays-when-unplugged-2.html

imo if both lights are on solid with no cable plugged in its dead. My laptop will see the card, even install drivers. But it wont work.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, Safe mode gives me the 169.* from the lan card, 10.1.1.3 from the wireless, but still no ping. I even uninstalled zone alarm just in case it was doing something in the background. 
JohnWill, most of my testing has been done with a cable connecting the computer to the adsl/router (all in one) without luck. 
Actually I have just a router somewhere which I will hunt down and play with on the weekend.
Other than that I might use it as an anchor..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something really odd is going on with that router.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you SURE you connected to the router with another laptop and got online through the router? Not your neighbors wireless connection by accident or something? Cached page? Something just isn't right here.


When you ping your router from your broken laptop, try both cards. Do you get the normal message "request timed out"? or is it something else?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John, no doubt something really odd is going on. But, what makes you say the router rather than possibly the PC? Or maybe just this particular router and PC refusing to play nice together?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could be the PC as well, but he's communicating with the router, yet can't ping it. That's pretty odd.

The fact that it doesn't work in Safe Mode is pretty odd too.

Have you considered packing this machine to a different location and testing it? Can you test another wired connection to this router?


----------



## gunter_r (Feb 26, 2009)

the saga continues.. I turned my laptop on this morning and it would not connect the adsl router via wireless. I connected sucessfully with a cable. 
So I found my other router and plugged it in and configured it.
So i now have Computer -> router -> adsl/router. I disabled the wireless on the adsl-router. 
Wireless works on both computers now. And I have internet access on both computers again.
So I am not sure why and at this second, I don't care as I have a working network connection again. 
Unfortunately, I had to set the network up without security so if I have a sneaky neighbour, they can use my connection. 
I assume therfore that the NIC in the PC is dead. And that the wireless on the adsl router is playing up.
I'll check all that in a few days and let you know.
Thanks for your help 
Gunter


----------

